# Remote Control



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like my Heater/AC remote control takes 2-4 click to make it work.

Yes, I replaced the battery, but I still don't get the instant gratification I'm looking for.

Anyone else have this problem with theirs?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

No trouble at all and has always worked well provided that:

1. Batteries were good and you pushed the little reset button on the control after a battery change.

2. Point it directly in a line of sight at the head unit when sending a command.

I always get the confirming "BEEP" followed by complete obedience


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I always listen for the beep.

I do find that you have to point the remote directly at the unit to make it beep.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information.

I'll give that a shot next April when I pull the Outback out of winter storage.









If anyone else is having this issue and found a way to resolve..please advise.

I have this problem anywhere in the trailer. Directly under the unit or while laying in bed.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I'll give that a shot next April when I pull the Outback out of winter storage.
> 
> ...


We took our maiden voyage this weekend and I tried out everything on the trailer. I had the same problem with the AC and the heater - took several on/off pushes to get it to work. I replaced the cheapo batteries that came with it and it was a little better, but still no "instant gratification." Over coffee in the morning I started reading the tons of paperwork that came with the trailer and I read about the reset button after replacing batteries in the remote. That did it!

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Scott








Nothing like coffee and reading first thing in the morning.

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Mine works ok, but I get a little irritated with the "point directly at" problem. Also, operation from the bed (28F RLS) is impossible. I have considered putting a repeater in to help all the IR devices.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If my television remote made me get off the couch and get closer to it to work, I would be very annoyed. Mine works like everyone elses.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't remember any problems with either the 26RS or the 31RQS. I used it all the time lying in bed (26RS). Only had the 31 out once so far, but don't recall any problem.

I also can't remember whether I was expecting "instant gratification", either. If not, a couple of pushes on the remote didn't seem out of the question. If so, a couple pushes on the button still didn't seem out of the question.

I guess it all boils down to what you want out of it....you know, glass half full or half empty.

Just my two cents, though.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I seem to remember a discussion a while back about this. I think someone said they pulled the little receiver thingy down from the control panel because it was stuck up in there too far to receive the signal. Am I hallucinating?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Make sure that yellow diode is visible sticking out of the front of the front of the cover ... that is the remote sensor...

sounds like you may be tooo close to the unit.. you cannot be directly under the unit to make it work --if you do not hear the beeping noise from the A/C unit each time you press a button then you are too close ...

also -- each time you replace the batteries you MUST reset the remote -- bad things happen if you don't ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

We also need to be pretty close to the head unit for the remote to work. No way it would work from the bed (too shallow an angle to the sensor).









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Make sure that yellow diode is visible sticking out of the front of the front of the cover ... that is the remote sensor...
> 
> sounds like you may be tooo close to the unit.. you cannot be directly under the unit to make it work --if you do not hear the beeping noise from the A/C unit each time you press a button then you are too close ...
> 
> ...


The little yellow thing is the temp sense I think. I took my interior ac cover off this afternoon to check for air leaks. In the past I had to be almost under the ac unit pointing straight up to get a good read off the remote. With the cover off I noticed the IR sensor was not positioned properly. _The sensor is located under, (or is that above),







the dark square of redish plastic on the inside cover._ Mine was flat against the pc board. I pulled it down to about 45 deg. from one end and now it can see the remote from anywhere in the TT. I'm going to love it this winter when I don't have to get out of a warm bed to turn the heat up!









Hope this helps anyone with the same poor reading of the remote I had.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Dreamtimers, I was having the same problem and checked the IR sensor. Repositioned it, works awhole lot better.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------

